# Mini excavator upgrades and tuning (U17 and Bobcat 418)



## BikesOnSnow (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm getting ready to do some pre-season maintenance on the machines and remembering a few things I was hoping to improve on my Kubota u17 and Bobcat 418. Anyone get into performance upgrades or tuning on their minis and know what's possible regarding the following?

The U17 is great, but there's more rotational slop from the slew gear than I'm used to on other machines. Wondering if there's a way to tighten up the slew motor/gear "backlash" so that it wobbles less when making small rotational adjustments? Also looking into adding some extra counterweight to the back end.

On the 418, I'm looking into replacing the boom cylinder with a slightly shorter one to enable lifting the bucket a bit higher off the ground. The current cylinder has a pretty slow response when activated, especially at first. It also gets very slow at the end of the stroke when compressed all the way. I'd like to get some extra speed to the boom circuit if possible.

Recommendations of a good shop/dealer to chat with would be cool too. My local guys haven't been very helpful.

Brooke


----------



## HypNoTic (Jan 30, 2007)

Brooke,

First thing to know, Kubota always ship machines under specs. Once the break-in period is done, I bring back my machines to the dealer to adjust ALL hydraulic valves to 100% specs. I usually gain 20-40% per valve. Last machine saw 41% increase in breakout force. The main weakness of Kubota is the poor turntable drive but as far as I know, there's nothing you can change easily.

If you want to add a counterweight, I can get you a 200# like the one we just put on our 3rd U17 with a brand new PowerTilt 4.5. Custom-built by gryb.ca. Price is fair and it's very clean.

For the 418, can't help you.


----------



## Woodman (Mar 12, 2006)

One cool 418 trick: Amulet makes a hydro thumb that fits the 418. Trail Dynamics owned a 418 so I have lots of time on that machine (and many others) but our rental shop here in Bend has a rental with a thumb on it. Really ramps up productivity.

Woody



HypNoTic said:


> Brooke,
> 
> First thing to know, Kubota always ship machines under specs. Once the break


----------



## BikesOnSnow (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks Jerome and Woody! Good to know about the Kubota valves. I'd be interested in the counterweight for sure. I'll email you. Here's a pic of the tilt bucket that I built for the U17.









Yeah, I've thought about a thumb for the 418. I'd like to see if I can get the bucket to lift a bit higher when the boom is tucked in first though. It looks like a .5" shorter cylinder would work if I can find a replacement.


----------



## no nancies (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm in NW WA state. Have a large private lands area that we are going to build on with financial help from the owner.. Thinking we get the machine to the of the project and down we go on the traversing trail routes. Your thoughts on the best set up for a mini. The stuff on an ST240 is great, but I doubt I can get that much out of the guy.


----------



## HypNoTic (Jan 30, 2007)

Kubota U17 w/ Helac PowerTilt PT4.5 built by GRYB with 300lbs counterweight.


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

^^ That's dead sexy.


----------



## wildskycomet (Sep 15, 2005)

drool!


----------



## BikesOnSnow (Jan 23, 2004)

A "17" sized mini ex is the most universally applicable trail building machine I've found. A thumb can help with rocks. A wrist/tilt bucket is amazing, but they're expensive and heavy, unless you build your own.  A couple motivated people with McLeods behind the machine can be helpful to do the finish work as you're starting out.


----------



## BikesOnSnow (Jan 23, 2004)

I decided to sell my 418:









https://vermont.craigslist.org/hvo/6160549164.html

Been a nice addition to the fleet, but it's time to pare down and the local rental company has 4 of them if I'm ever in need!


----------

